# Tire removal



## milardo (Dec 20, 2019)

I have a Cub Cadet 524. One of the tires has lost its seal and is deflated. I removed the bolt to remove the tire but the tire wont budge. Is there a trick to removing the wheel? Or do I need to use more muscle and tap it off? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Tony P. (Jan 9, 2017)

Try tapping it from the inside - out with a mallet. The trick is in making certain it doesn't happen again. Lubricate it annually with a quality grease. I suggest lithium complex and prefer Valvoline Full Synthetic Moly Fortified. Before greasing use a wire brush or sandpaper to remove any rust or imperfections on the axle.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Spray a penetrating oil in-between the rim and the axle. Once wheel is repaired, put some NeverSeize on the axle, and any keyways if there are any, after wiping away any rust with a fine emery cloth. That way it will be much easier to get the wheel off in the future.

FWIW, having one of those mini-tire changers is a game changer, like the one from Harbor Freight, as I have. I do this tire stuff often, but even if you don't, chip in with other family members, and it is often cheaper when you use a 20% off coupon. That would only be a few dollars each, and well worth it.

https://www.harborfreight.com/mini-tire-changer-61179.html


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

If the tire itself is good but it has come off the rim, you could try putting a ratcheting strap on the tire to reinflate it:






There's also the starting fluid method:






I used methods #2 and #3 to install new tires on my Bolens 824 as the rims are frozen to the axle. I'd highly recommend draining the fuel from your snowblower before you try using method #2.


----------



## penna stogey (Nov 25, 2019)

First post needs a hearty welcome, Hearty welcome from the Burg!


----------

